# Irlen Syndrome



## EARREYGUE (Sep 6, 2011)

Irlen Syndrome
Has anyone heard of this and know what ICD-9 code I would use to code it? I found some info on this, but I dont know how to code. Any help would be great.
thanks in advance


----------



## RonMcK3 (Sep 6, 2011)

Perhaps, something in 368—Visual Disturbances ? 

Here's a UK website (http://www.crossboweducation.com/irlen_syndrome.htm) that seems to have some information on Irlen syndrome, aka visual stress or Meares-Irlen. They have a US website: http://www.crossboweducation.us/. Perhaps they can connect you with an ophthalmology practice that deals with 'visual stress' who might share with you how they are coding this.

Ron


----------



## Danielle Montgomery (Sep 12, 2011)

We received an email regarding this thread from the Irlen Institute International HQ. Please review the disclaimer regarding codes being provided in this forum - this has not been verified by AAPC. Below is the response:

The ICD-9 CM Codes would be 368.9 Visual disturbance NOS         

Danielle Montgomery
AAPC


----------

